# Heat Press must be overheating



## shalimar888 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi!,

I am a newbie in heat press printing. I bought a heat press machine (from china), and I am using a transjet paper II for my light transfer.

I had a problem in pressing the t-shirts, it seems that that after pressing the design the t-shirt has burn marking on the side of the t-shirt. The heat press temperature was set first from 180 C, 25 secs then to 175 C, 25 secs, and 170 C, 25 secs, but with no improvement. There is still a visible burn marking on the shirt. 

How can i solve this problem? I would appreciate if you can help me on this mess.

Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you are pressing cotton, it will scorch at 400F..are you using a teflon/silicon pad? this might help...also you should check your heat press to check accuracy of the temp..

I think you should be pressing at 370-375F for 15 seconds. It sounds like you are pressing too long If my conversion is correct the temp should be 187-190C


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Celcius and Fahrenheit Converter

Charles is right, to reach 375*F, you need to be at about 190*C... and you are far below the scortch temp of 400*F... which would be 204*C.

Is it just one side of the tshirt that is burning? 

I think you are probably right on that your press is not running close to the temp you set the dial for. You'll need to verify the temp of your press with heat tape strips or an IR gun.

If you want to find out if it is heating evenly across the upper platen, cut a full size image up and line up smaller square across a test shirt, space them out on the platen, and see if they press evenly/the same. If some are done earlier, your press is not heating evenly across the platen, and that will give you headaches and unreliable results.

A sheet of teflon could aid in the scortching issue, it might also (not proven) aid in distributing the heat a bit more evenly if there is a variation, but this would only work in cases of a slight variation like I experience.

If you press temp is too varied across the platen, running at different temps in different sections, and that gap is large between the areas, your press might not be suitable for good results.

You could certainly test the temps, test the areas under the upper platen with the small squares, and try to use teflon sheets to aid in eliminating the scorching.

I press my jpss paper at 375*F for 30 seconds, which is hotter and longer than your dwell times, and my fabric does not scortch, so I would think you do need to check your platen temps. 

Best wishes.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Try turning down your temperature about 10 degrees F. The papers have a 'window' of heat to be effective. You might also try reducing the dwell time. 15 seconds is usually enough. Also, Transjet II is an older transfer paper. You might want to upgrade to one of the newer papers that have advanced technology. By the way, what brand shirt are you using? IF it is a Hanes Beefy T we have found that they scorch fairly easy.


----------

